# New regalis enclosure



## DracosBana (Apr 21, 2005)

My P. regalis was a bit too big for the containter I had her in.  She was just a little too small to reach all the way across it, so I built a new one, bigger.

The first pic is the new 64oz tub I got from The Container Store, it's part of their snap tight line.  I just drilled a lot of holes in.  Next to it is the corregated tubing from Home Depot, hopefully she'll realize that this is where she should live, although right now she's hiding under one of the plastic leaves.

The second pic is the T shape a made the tubing into.  I cut a short length, then cut a hole in one side of it and attached a shorter piece of tubing to it with a bunch of hot glue.

The third pic is the plastic leaves I use for decoration and my T's seem to like to use as hides (all I have are slings)

The forth and fifth pics show the T-tube with the leaves hot glued on.


----------



## DracosBana (Apr 22, 2005)

The first pic here is the hanging water dish I made.  I just cut the bottom of a small plastic bottle and hot glued some bent paper clips and a plastic leaf to it.  Drilled some holes in the container so it could hang on the side.  I also drilled a much larger hole, cut the tip off a 1ml syringe, and hot glued that in place so I can fill the water dish without having to open the container and disturb my T.

The second pic shows the her new home finished.  My cork bark arrived today, and man was that a pain in the ass to shape.

The third one is the enclosure from a top view.

Once I coaxed her into her new home, she just sat on top of the tube for a while, figured this was a good chance for some pics of her.  She stayed perfectly still, but my hands didn't.  Next time I'll have something to brace my arms on, especially when using the macro.  Probably could have used some more light too.


----------



## manville (Apr 22, 2005)

the setup looks really cool...good luck with it..


----------



## Lyle Beach (Apr 22, 2005)

I give it one molt before you need to get a bigger tank.

You would be amazed at how fast Poecilotheria grow!


----------



## DracosBana (Apr 22, 2005)

Just one?  She's maybe an inch and a half (haven't measured) in a 64 oz container.  I've read about how fast they grow, so I did get a much larger container than I thought she would need.

Right now, if her legs were stretched out, she would be able to span the waterdish.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 22, 2005)

Great setup A+


----------



## DracosBana (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, took me a while to do, but now it's done and I can make more pretty easily for when the rest of my slings grow up.

By the way, I hate working cork bark.  Picked up a couple blisters on my hand from cutting that piece down to size.


----------



## Joe1968 (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice setup, let us know is she uses the tube, my regalis pretty much rearrange his enclosure.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 22, 2005)

Well your hard work really paid off. I have a saying that in order to achieve a satisfactory goal great sacrifice must be made. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## DracosBana (Apr 24, 2005)

She's hanging out in the tube now.  Glad she appreciated the work I put in.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 24, 2005)

good job on your new enclosure for your T.


----------



## K MUELLER (Apr 24, 2005)

:clap: Awesome work!! My P. regalis is a little over a year old and I have changed cages three times, they grow like weeds!! Get used to changing cages!!  later-Karl


----------



## DracosBana (May 17, 2005)

She just molted in the tube.  I'll see if I can grab some pics when she comes out.


----------



## jdcarrel (May 17, 2005)

my regalis always molts in its hide.  Crazy thing.


----------



## versimomma (May 17, 2005)

Pokies grow amazingly fast our rufilata hatched last august, we bought in Oct as a 1.5/2cm sling. He now is 5" and amazing!   Our regalis colony are growing like weeds too. 
 Great set up.  :clap: Cant wait for pics of the new and shiny one. xxxxx


----------



## Deschain (May 17, 2005)

Cool setup. I hope you get a few more molts use out it.


Is it just me, or does anyone else see the dark patch on the abdomen? Not sure how accurate that method is at this size, but if it is accurate, then I believe you have a male.


----------



## DracosBana (May 17, 2005)

I saw that too, and this one is growing very much faster than my other regalis sling.  Although that one has the dark stripe as well.


----------



## Deschain (May 18, 2005)

Interesting...I hope you can get confirmation on both of them soon.


----------

